# JDRF Type 1 Discovery Day - Tonbridge, 25th November 2018



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2018)

Come along to the FREE sports focused family-friendly Type 1 Discovery Day at Tonbridge School, where you can find out more about the latest progress in type 1 diabetes research, listen to inspirational talks and meet other families affected by the condition.Details here:

https://jdrf.org.uk/event/type-1-sports-day-tonbridge/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2018)

<bump>


----------

